# "TINA" Made on a lathe (with a difference)



## workshopman (Aug 15, 2014)

Whilst I say "Made on a lathe" I did use my own version of a lathe mounted milling head, actually making the engine Tina my first project to use it and to test how the head would cope with such a complex project. Actually, I rather enjoyed the project as the lathe has power feed to both the X and Y axis, something my milling machine does not have.

A minor disadvantage was that the head had to be removed (not a large task) to permit the lathe to be used for turning. This, requiring carefull planning as to the order the work was undertaken.

My website shows the set ups for most of the major tasks, most of which would be equally at home on a conventional milling machine. This can be seen here.

http://www.homews.co.uk/page177.html

For anyone interested in the milling head its design is detail here.

http://www.homews.co.uk/page158.html

Some may be interested in the barrel shaped con rod and the method I used to produce it. This can be seen on my website at,

http://www.homews.co.uk/page188.html

Sorry if the picture is too big as I cannot find a way to reduce it, perhaps the program does that when I publish this thread. I produced a reduced size copy but I cannot find a way of using this as the photo appears to have to come from a website.

Harold Hall


----------

